# My State Capitol Druggists



## Dean

Montgomery, AL  and  Juneau, Alaska


----------



## Dean

Phoenix, Arizona  and  Little Rock, Arkansas


----------



## Dean

Sacramento, Cal.  and  Denver, Colorado


----------



## Dean

Hartford, Conn.  and  Dover, Delaware


----------



## Dean

Washington, DC  and  Tallahassee, Florida


----------



## Dean

Atlanta, Georgia  and  Honolulu, Hawaii


----------



## Dean

Boise, Idaho  and  Springfield, Ill.


----------



## Dean

Indianapolis, Indiana  and  Des Moines, Iowa


----------



## Dean

Topeka, Kansas  and Frankfort, Kentucky


----------



## Dean

Baton Rouge, Louisiana  and  Augusta, Maine


----------



## Dean

Annapolis, Maryland;  Boston, Mass  and my only open pontil state capitol


----------



## Dean

Lansing, Michigan  and  St. Paul, Minn.


----------



## Dean

Jackson, Mississippi  and  Jefferson City, Missouri


----------



## Dean

Helena, Montana;   Lincoln, Nebraska  and  Concord, New Hampshire


----------



## Dean

Carson City, Nevada  and  Concord, NH  that I left off earlier


----------



## Dean

Trenton, New Jersey;  Santa Fe, New Mexico  and Albany, New York


----------



## Dean

Raleigh, North Carolina  and  Bismarck, North Dakota


----------



## Dean

Columbus, Ohio;  Oklahoma City, OK  and Salem, Oregon


----------



## Dean

Harrisburg. PA  and  Providence, Rhode Island


----------



## Dean

Columbia, South Carolina  and  Pierre, South Dakota


----------



## Dean

Nashville, Tennessee;  Austin, Texas  and  Salt Lake City, Utah


----------



## Dean

Montpelier, Vermont;  Richmond, Virginia  and  Olympia, Washington


----------



## Dean

Charleston, West Virginia;  Madison, Wisconsin  and  Cheyenne, Wyoming


----------



## Dean

T E R R I T O R I E SPurcell, Indian Territory;  Helena, Montana Terr.  and  Oklahoma City, Oklahoma Terr.


----------



## Dean

Port Townsend, Washington Terr.  and  Cheyenne, Wyoming Terr.


----------



## Dean

I posted the wrong picture for the very first of this thread, but here it is. Montgomery, Alabama


----------



## Dean

Here is a group picture with a little color:L - R---Sacramento, Cal.; Boston, Mass.; Salem, Ore.; Atlanta, Ga.; Hartford, Conn., & Helena, Mont.


----------



## Dean

Looks like I left the Jackson, Miss., off the list[]  Dean


----------



## nhpharm

Love them!  I am still watching for a colored Concord, NH one for you...will let you know if I rustle one up.  I know they exist as I do have one in my collection.


----------



## nhpharm

Love them!  I am still watching for a colored Concord, NH one for you...will let you know if I rustle one up.  I know they exist as I do have one in my collection.


----------



## Dean

Thanks Brandon and as you can tell I still need one.  About the only way to find a colored druggist from a capitol that I don't have is through local collectors; like you, who will help out.  I have all 50 capitols, D,C. and some territories with over half of them in a color other than clear.   Ideally it would really be nice if possible to get a color run like the Boston Mass. druggists. thanks again and Happy New Year,Dean


----------



## Dean

Here is the way they are displayed in the den.  It's not a good picture because of the photographer and the reflection from the mirrors.  Dean


----------



## stephengray

Dean said:
			
		

> Sacramento, Cal.  and  Denver, Colorado


Dean, glad to see that you still have that lion from Sacramento and the Rhode Island that I traded to you. I haven't been able to add a decent Arkansas picture drug to my collection for quite a while. They must be uncommon or something. Or do you have all of them?! Just kidding. Glad to see you back on the forum. Stephen


----------



## Dean

Hello Stephen, glad to hear from you again.  The Arkansas picture druggists and colored druggists are all quite hard to come across.  I do have several other picture and colored druggists to trade if you have any state capital colored or picture druggist extra.  As for having all of them, I WISH!! Have a great day,Dean


----------



## stephengray

Dean, I have added a lot of druggists to my collection but can't think of any colored ones from capitals. I do have some picture druggists from capitals but nothing special I can think of or that you might not have. Have an extra from Denver that has a wreath and scales on it. An extra from Montgomery with man stirring pestle & mortar. A fan from Richmond, Virginia. Anchor from Sacramento. A few others but you have pictures from all of those except the Richmond, Virginia one I think. For some reason those are hard to find. Colored ones? I have none that I can think of.


----------



## Dean

Stephen, Thanks for getting back with your reply.  I have a picture druggist from all the cities that you mentioned and for some reason I left the picture off of my group from Virginia.  My Richmond is a nice mortar & pestle.  Thanks again, Dean


----------



## stephengray

I have this small amber from SLC.


----------



## Dean

Stephen, I need the little colored Salt Lake, Utah as I have no colored druggist from there.  What are you looking for?  I have sold and traded all my extra OK's and have none of those, but have several others available to trade. Thanks, Dean


----------



## Dean

nhpharm, I have put this druggist back for you.  It has a tiny chip on back side of the lip that is barely visible-no other damage. Thanks,  Dean


----------



## Dean

Hello Botlguy,Here are some of the 1/2 oz. druggist that you can watch for.  All but one are from state capitals.  The Conway is the smallest of 5 different sizes in the set.  I'm working a trade with Stephen for the amber Salt Lake City, Utah, and have put back the 1/2 oz. from Baton Rouge for you. Good luck finding some of them,Dean


----------



## Bottleworm

That teal one is killer! Never seen the amber Springfield one before! Awesome lineup!


----------



## Dean

The above 1/2 oz. druggist left to right are:Atlanta;  Austin, Texas;  Boston, Mass.;  Conway, Ark.;   Springfield, Ill.;  Des Moines, Ia.;  &  Richmond, Va.


----------



## Dean

Hello Bottleworm,Thanks for the comments.  And just for you, here is the 1/2 oz. from Springfield, Ill., and his bigger brother.   Enjoy,Dean


----------



## Bottleworm

[attachment=chipped up lip $10.jpg] Man those are nice! I don't have any amber druggists from Illinois yet! I have been outbid multiple times on ebay unfortuanately! Here are a few ambers from Illinois I would like![attachment=$39.jpg]


----------



## Bottleworm

[attachment=$152.jpg] [attachment=$156 perfect.jpg] [attachment=$194 perfect.jpg] Here is some more color from Illinois!And a killer pictorial!


----------



## Bottleworm

Hope you like Dean. These aren't mine! Sorry for posting on your thread. Hope you don't mind!


----------



## Dean

One of my favorites from Ill.


----------



## Bottleworm

Man that thing is killer! It is awesome in size but the color really makes it killer! SWEET!


----------



## Dean

Don't mind at all.  They look great!!! Here are 3 different sizes of Carson's, Danville, Ill. Thanks,Dean


----------



## Bottleworm

Yep I have one of those! Bought it from you! Love it so much! The green looks good next to my cobalt pontiled soda!


----------



## Dean

You can't be too choosy when collecting Arkansas emerald green druggist as this Ft. Smith   Caldwell's is the only one.  Enjoy,Dean


----------



## Dean

NHpharmHello Brandon, Here is the Manchester, NH, that I was talking with you about. Thanks,Dean


----------



## Dean

Here is the embossing on the base on the Manchester.  Maybe someone knows this glass works.  Dean


----------



## nhpharm

T.C. Wheaton Co.


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone,I know that many of you have seen most of my druggist collection, but here are two examples of what I'm trying to accomplish.  These are the only two states that I have a complete collection of a colored druggist, picture druggist & a dose glass from each state capitol; Little Rock, Arkansas & Richmond, Virginia.  Although I know that some are impossible to get, I would appreciate any help with any that I still need.   Thanks in advance,  Dean


----------



## Dean

Here is my latest addition to my state capitol druggist collection.  Des Moines, Iowa, dose glass


----------



## nhpharm

That is a fun grouping to try to get!  Good luck with the dose glasses...I have a number of them from New Hampshire but it took about 10 years for me to find one from Concord and it is still the only one I have seen... I will keep an eye out for one from Austin, Texas for you as well.  That shouldn't actually be too hard of a town to get the three from.


----------



## Dean

Thanks Brandon,You can tell that I need both of those as my collection is weaker on the dose glasses than any of the others.  Only have them from 10 state capitols.  I have collected 50 state capitol hutches, merchant tokens, & druggists and 50 state bitters in the past.  I could only get 46 of the state capitol hutches, but completed the trade token, druggist (except for constant upgrade) and had bitters from 36 different states.  Also had one of the first 50 state Hutchinson collections complete.    In the early years I had the largest Anchor Hocking Ruby Red collection that I showed at many shows in the South; and have several trophies for them.  My only wish was that I had of kept at least a color picture of them, but I do have this b&w taken by a newspaper with an article in 1976.  And as you can tell I complete a collection and move on to something else; hence the druggists that can always be updated.    Enjoy, Dean


----------



## Dean

This Springfield dose glass is my latest addition to my state capital druggist collection; goes with these capital druggists.  Enjoy, Dean


----------



## Dean

This Springfield picture druggist completes my quest for a picture & colored druggist and a dose glass from this state capital.  Enjoy, Dean


----------



## Dean

Here is a grouping of some of my state capital druggists that I don't believe have been shown before.  Enjoy, Dean


----------



## CreekWalker

Thanks, a very awesome group of meds!


----------



## soda bottle

Dean , I have a monogram druggists from Dover, Delaware i will trade you for the Clarke and McDaniel. What else do you have from Delaware?


----------



## Dean

Hello Jacob,Sorry but I don't see any benefit in that trade except it costing me postage.  I've been down sizing for about 2 years and have traded or sold all my Delaware bottles except the one you're talking about.  Thanks for replying to my tread,Dean


----------



## soda bottle

No problem. Here's a colored druggist from Delaware. Thought you would enjoy.


----------



## Dean

Jacob, that's a nice one.  I would be all over it if it was from Dover.[]  I don't think that there are any colored druggists from Dover though.  Here are my favorites from L.R.Enjoy, Dean


----------

